# Travel - journey - trip - voyage



## pegaso

I need help!
Is it correct?
How long does the train journey from London to .....take? or I have to use travel?
Many thanks


----------



## Camille

Ciao

Penso che è "trip" perche journey è un viaggio che dura.


----------



## VeraTI

Camille said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> Penso che è "trip" perche journey è un viaggio che dura.


 
Sono d'accordo. Travel è "viaggiare", journey è un viaggio abbastanza lungo, ma il tragitto che fa il treno è "trip".
Ciao!


----------



## germinal

pegaso said:
			
		

> I need help!
> Is it correct?
> How long does the train journey from London to .....take? or I have to use travel?
> Many thanks


 

Hello Pegaso.

You can say:  How long does the train journey from Leeds to London take?

                    How long does it take to travel from Leeds to London by train?


Germinal


.


----------



## JasonNPato

germinal said:
			
		

> Hello Pegaso.
> 
> You can say: How long does the train journey from Leeds to London take?
> 
> How long does it take to travel from Leeds to London by train?
> 
> 
> Germinal
> 
> 
> .


 
I agree, much easier to get the meaning across this way without confusing "journey", "travel", "trip", etc.


----------



## kiisha

Hi everyone,
I've never understood the exact difference(if there's one)in the use of travel,
journey and trip,are them all synonyms or are them used in different contexts?
Thanks


----------



## carrickp

"Journey" and "trip" are often interchangable, although "journey" probably would describe an endeavor that was longer and perhaps more arduous than a "trip."

"Travel" is what you are doing when you are taking a "trip" or a "journey."


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

As you put it it would seem that travel is only used as a "verb"... Is that what you mean? Or, perhaps, you mean it's a more generic term?



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> "Journey" and "trip" are often interchangable, although "journey" probably would describe an endeavor that was longer and perhaps more arduous than a "trip."
> 
> "Travel" is what you are doing when you are taking a "trip" or a "journey."


----------



## Willi

I think someone told me that there's another name for a travel by ship (or on ship?): is it voyage? Can I apply "trip" or "journey" to any kind of "viaggio" or only to those not made by/on ship???


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

It would be nice to find the correspondence for all the Italian terms of this kind:

Here a few which I can think of right now:

viaggio
viaggetto
gita
gitarella
escursione
escursioncina
giro
giretto
capatina
puntata
puntatina
scappata
volata
crociera
trasvolata
salto 
andata
pellegrinaggio
visita
scampagnata
attraversata
safari
vacanza
galoppata
corsa
camminata
passeggiata

[please add!]

Let's see what you propose for each one...


----------



## ElaineG

Willi said:
			
		

> I think someone told me that there's another name for a travel by ship (or on ship?): is it voyage? Can I apply "trip" or "journey" to any kind of "viaggio" or only to those not made by/on ship???


 
Voyage is most commonly used to describe a trip by ship (or spaceship), although it can also be used to describe a long trip involving many methods of transportation.

But you could definitely say: "I had a nice trip to England on the Queen Mary"; voyage is simply another alternative.


----------



## emme

viaggio  -  voyage, trip
gita  -  tour
escursione  -  excursion, outing, day trip
giro  -  tour, walk
vacanza  -  vacation, holiday
capatina  -  --
puntata  -  appointment
scappata  -  escape, getaway
volata  -  getaway (forse)
crociera  -  cruise
safari  -  safari


----------



## Willi

Thanks Elaine 

Now I have a doubt about this one



> scappata - escape, getaway


 
in italian "scappata" doesn't mean "escape", i.e. "fuga", but just a short visit to someone in a colloquial and informal way (sorry, I can't find a clearer explanation), e.g.

faccio una scappata dal lattaio e torno

more or less like "capatina"
I don't think that "escape" and "getaway" have this meaning, am i wrong? 
thanks


----------



## ElaineG

"capatina" seems similar to "puntata", am I right?  



> faccio una scappata dal lattaio e torno


 
I'll make a quick stop at the dairy and return/come back.
I'll make a dash/run to the dairy and return.
I'll just run to the dairy and return.


----------



## Willi

yes "capatina", "puntata/ina" and "scappata" have all the same meaning more or less


----------



## emme

always more to learn ~ thank you


----------



## kiisha

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> As you put it it would seem that travel is only used as a "verb"... Is that what you mean? Or, perhaps, you mean it's a more generic term?



first of all,thanks everyone for your answers,and then Tommaso,I meant a more generic term as the dictionary suggests it.
Bye


----------



## Adriana_Italy

How about this one 
I'll just "nip" to the shops, I won't be long.
where "nip" suggests a very short journey that doesn't take much time.

or

"Hop" in for a coffee if you have time.

anche qui il tragitto è breve e il tempo è al minimo. Vuolendo possono essere intercambiabili.


----------



## Adriana_Italy

"volata" : fly ,flew, flown (depending on the tense)
She flew to the shops but still didn't get there before they closed.
Ovviamente non ha spiccato il volo ma è andata molto velocemente.
Molto simile:
"Corsa" run, ran ,run
She ran to the shops but still didn't get there before they closed.
Anche qui non ha perso tempo ma se voli vai più veloce


----------



## lsp

Adriana_Italy said:
			
		

> How about this one
> I'll just "nip" to the shops, I won't be long.
> where "nip" suggests a very short journey that doesn't take much time.
> 
> or
> 
> "Hop" in for a coffee if you have time.
> 
> anche qui il tragitto è breve e il tempo è al minimo. Vuolendo possono essere intercambiabili.


"Nip" is not used with this meaning in AE, so I'm guessing it's BE? or AuE?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

I am trying to recap. Make your suggestions and comments. I will edit this scheme accordingly:

Schema preliminare da editare in base ai feedback:

viaggio -------------------- travel, journey, trip
viaggetto ------------------
gita ----------------------- trip
gitarella ------------------ trip
escursione ----------------- excursion, outing, day trip
escursioncina -------------- 
giro ----------------------- tour, walk 
giretto -------------------- 
capatina ------------------- quick stop ?
puntata -------------------- quick stop 
puntatina ------------------ quick stop ?
scappata ------------------- nip, dash, run 
volata --------------------- dash/run ?
crociera ------------------- cruise, journey
traversata -----------------
trasvolata -----------------
salto ----------------------
andata ---------------------
pellegrinaggio -------------
visita ---------------------
scampagnata ----------------
attraversata --------------- 
safari --------------------- safari
galoppata ------------------
corsa ----------------------
camminata ------------------
passeggiata ----------------
vacanza -------------------- holiday, vacation ?


----------



## Adriana_Italy

lsp said:
			
		

> "Nip" is not used with this meaning in AE, so I'm guessing it's BE? or AuE?


To be honest I don't think it's that common in BE anymore...some terms just seem to get left by the wayside to make room for the new.


----------



## Panpan

Nip; I use this word almost every day to mean 'leave and come back in a short space of time', its very coloquial and informal, but not at all offensive.  Most commonly used as the present participle e.g. the -ing form;
'I'm just nipping out for a sandwich'
'I'm just nipping down the corridor to the coffe machine, anyone want one?'
'Just nipping over to the photocopier, back in a minute'
'Just nipping off to Italy for the weekend, see you Monday' (I wish)

It can also mean a small bite; 'I offered the rabbit a carrot, and he nipped my finger by mistake'

Removing a small portion of something, e.g. 'nip and tuck' - a cosmetic surgical operation,

To move fast and manouver easily; 'it's a nippy little car',

Or an air frost; 'There's a chilly nip in the air tonight'.

Also 'Nipper' (slang) a young child (there is equivalent Australian slang of 'ankle biter')

Panpan


----------



## Salegrosso

Two years after... 

Could an English-native give some other examples of sentences with 
_journey_ - _travel_ - _trip_ (travel as a noun, not as a verb, of course), please?

Despite your very good examples, the question remains not completely understood by me.

Thank you. 

(Correction of my English are welcome...)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Journey significa più viaggio inteso come lungo spostamento o vacanza, trip è più adatto a descrivere uno spostamento magari giornaliero di qualche ora.


----------



## Salegrosso

Ma se e' come dici, perche' Germinal avrebbe proposto _journey_?


----------



## stepping-razor

I think:

Trip is used more often as a noun: The train trip lasted 3 hours.

Travel as a verb: This summer I will travel to England by train.

Journey and trip are basically the same, but the story of a journey usually implies a tale of experience or a passage: a life's journey; Journey to the Center of the Earth; the journey from adolescence to maturity.


----------



## Murphy

Journey = viaggio (treno, bus, macchina) 
voyage = viaggio (nave)
travel = viaggiare o funzione da aggettivo (agenzia di viaggio = travel agency)
trip = gita


----------



## krebber

Salegrosso said:


> Two years after...
> 
> Could an English-native give some other examples of sentences with
> _journey_ - _travel_ - _trip_ (travel as a noun, not as a verb, of course), please?
> 
> Despite your very good examples, the question remains not completely understood by me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Corrections of my English are welcome...)



I have just returned from my trip/journey.
I have just returned from my travels.

Where are you going on your trip/journey?
What are your travel plans?

His travels brought him to Italy.
His trip/journey brought him to Italy.

That was a long trip/journey!
(hmmm...I can't think of any other uses of "travel" as a noun)


----------



## venice

Quando saluto i clienti in partenza dall'hotel dove lavoro, dico sempre 'Have a nice journey!'
Quando invece escono al mattino per andare a fare una gita, dico 'Have a nice trip'.


----------



## Salegrosso

Grazie a tutti.
Inoltre ho trovato una discussione simile sul forum English Only,
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=377198&highlight=journey
che conferma i vostri esempi.


----------



## krebber

Honestly, I can't remember the last time I heard (or said) "Have a nice voyage". It's usually "Have a nice trip, have a good trip, etc". It's more casual, less formal. 

"Voyage" has that whole "Lord of the Rings" epic thing  (YOUR VOYAGE BEGINS NOWnownow...)


----------



## femmejolie

Salegrosso said:


> Two years after...
> 
> Could an English-native give some other examples of sentences with
> _journey_ - _travel_ - _trip_ (travel as a noun, not as a verb, of course), please?
> 
> Despite your very good examples, the question remains not completely understood by me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Correction of my English are welcome...)


I'm not a native speaker of English :
*Travel* is uncountable and refers to the activity of travelling in general : Her main interests are reading and travel. (it's a verbalized noun)
Travel broadens the mind. (= I viaggi, il viaggiare)
*Journey *and *trip* refer to a particular trip.
*Journey *only indicates the displacement/movement from one place to another: The journey was exhausting.
*Trip *also includes the stay: How did your trip to Paris go? / a business trip


----------



## acerglenn

Salegrosso said:


> Two years after...
> 
> Could an English-native give some other examples of sentences with
> _journey_ - _travel_ - _trip_ (travel as a noun, not as a verb, of course), please?


 
Hi Salgrosso


*Trip*
"How was your trip (to Malaysia)?" (Asked to someone who has left town for a holiday)
"Are you going for a trip overseas? How long are you going for?"
"Let's go for a day trip to the beach" (a "day trip" is going somewhere, staying there and returning home in one day. It sounds more organised and longer that just saying "let's go to the beach"

You wouldn't say "How long will your trip be" (although it's fine and you'd be understood), but it's more likely someone will just say "how long will you be away / overseas / on holiday?"

You might say "The plane trip took forever", but "The flight took forever" sounds more natural.
Same for "The car trip took 5 hours"...you'd be understood, and it is acceptable to say it like that, but you'd more likely hear "The drive took 5 hours"
With boat and train, you may hear "boat trip" and "train trip", but often, 'trip' would just be left out all together: "The flight was ok, but the train was terrible". "I was sick all the way here on the boat". You could also do this with plane trip. When talking to kids, you might not leave it off: "How did you like the train trip, boys? / the trip on the boat, kids?"


*Travel*
femmejolie gave some very good examples of using travel as a noun. 
Travel is also used as an adjective...Travel Book, Travel Agent. The section in newspapers about holidays are often just called "Travel"


*Journey*
"The journey will be long and arduous" (journey is more use in the sense of going from one place to another, but for there to be difficulties or trials (of strength / character) along the way that must be overcome. It would be more common to hear it in an adventure book, especially the fantasy genre.


Journey is common in Australian television now -- anyone who is on reality TV is "on a journey" -- Australian Idol, the Biggest Loser, etc. In a sense, it is correct -- they are not going to another physical place, but another point in their life. They must overcome being voted off and must work hard to get to this new 'place' in their life. So you'll often hear contestants say something like "It's been a fantastic journey, I couldn't have done it without..." or the host say "It's been a difficult journey...what was the hardest part?" or "You've come along way, but there's still a long journey ahead of you".

anyway, I hope this helps, somewhat.


----------



## Salegrosso

Grazie mille a tutti! Mitici.


----------



## virgilio

femmejolie.
               Sorry to be a nuisance but you wrote:"Her main interests are reading and travel. (it's a verbalized noun)"
A good example of "travel" as a noun but how do you _verbalise_ a noun?
It is a noun (in the sentence you quote) but how 'verbal' it may be surely depends on whether you first met "travel" as a verb or as a substantive. We all tend to assume that what we saw first was what came first.
We must, I suggest, beware of the old "post hoc ergo propter hoc" syndrome.

Virgilio

acerglenn,
 You wrote:" Travel is also used as an adjective...Travel Book, Travel Agent."

True enough but it is not in any way special on that account, of course.
You can make any word - even a nonsense word - an adjective in English simply by placing immediately in front of a substantive:
e.g.
(dog)
dog kennel,  dog lead,  dog watch
(if)
The verb in the if clause is ........
(sewing)
sewing machine
(dance)
 dance dress 

Just in case the natives should think that travel was in some way special in its potential adjectivality.

All the best
Virgilio


----------



## Princi1987

Could someone explain me the differece in the use of trip, voyage and travel?! What is differnet in meaning?! Thank you!


----------



## stefano1488

Talking about "trip" and "journey", I must admit that I'm always confused.

I have checked in my old edition of "Practical English Usage" and I have read that "journey" is used for the movement from one place to another, while "trip" implies both the journey and the visit of a place.

But, apart from the fact that, even in this thread, I have read native speakers of English give an opposite explanation (for example, when explaining that "journey" normally implies movement to a more distant place, and which requires more effort, than a "trip"), how does that reconcile with the fact that, in English we hear of "sentimental journey" and "spiritual journey" instead of "sentimental trip" or "spiritual trip"?

And, to be more practical: what do I have to say to a friend who leaves to stay in a foreign country for some months, if I want to wish him to get there safely and comfortably? Which one would be the English equivalent of the Italian "fai buon viaggio": "have a nice trip", "have a nice journey", are they both basically the same? Or I can use both but with a difference in meaning? (I would say "have a nice trip", by the way).

Lastly: are there differences in the usage of "trip" and "journey" between, say, British and American English?


----------



## sound shift

stefano1488 said:


> Lastly: are there differences in the usage of "trip" and "journey" between, say, British and American English?


Yes, there seem to be some differences.

In British English, it is typical to talk about the "journey to work". The expression is comonly used, both by the public and by officialdom. Official British publications about employment and geography use the term "journey-to-work area". This is the area within which people commute to and from the town or city in question: the Nottingham Journey-to-Work Area, for example. There are some discussions in the WR Forum that seem to indicate that the home-to-work movement is not regarded as a journey by American speakers. For these speakers, a journey is a longer movement.


----------



## stefano1488

So, by the same logic, if you wanted to wish someone "fai buon viaggio", you would say "have a nice journey" rather than "have a nice trip".


----------



## sound shift

The big thing to remember is that we do not say "*a *travel".


----------



## london calling

stefano1488 said:


> And, to be more practical: what do I have to say to a friend who leaves to stay in a foreign country for some months, if I want to wish him to get there safely and comfortably? Which one would be the English equivalent of the Italian "fai buon viaggio": "have a nice trip", "have a nice journey", are they both basically the same? Or I can use both but with a difference in meaning? (I would say "have a nice trip", by the way).


In questo caso direi _have a nice journey_: _have a nice trip_, per me, starebbe a significare che va e torna (una breve vacanza, insomma).

I also talk about _the trip to work_ (130 km a day!), not that _the journey to work_ sounds wrong to me at all (and I'm from London, so...).


----------

